# Metal filters for Aeropress



## EarwaxUK

I use my Aeropress several times a day at work and love it. In fact, several colleagues have gone out and bought them after seeing mine. I use a variety of coffees (usually bought from Hasbean) and lots of different brewing methods.

The one thing I've never used are the metal filter discs like this and this. Has anyone used these? I don't have a problem with the paper filters but I wonder if these would give a different extraction.


----------



## Eyedee

I know lots of people use one these but personally I didn't get on with it.

Usually I'm making more than one drink and didn't like burning my fingers on the filter having to retrieve it out of the bin to wash the grinds off. I love the paper filters mainly for their disposability, plunge the puck and the filter out, rinse and ready to go. Cost doesn't even enter the equation for me.

I didn't notice any difference in taste but then I drink milk based stuff which does tend to mask the subtle taste changes.

Ian


----------



## oracleoftruth

I really like mine. The kaffeologie s-filter is by far the finest even compared to the able fine. It makes it a self contained device with no need for disposable paper bits, no paper taste and a smoother mouth feel.

I read that the s-filter is more robust than the able fine but I can't speak to that as i've not had the able one.


----------



## Kyle548

EarwaxUK said:


> I use my Aeropress several times a day at work and love it. In fact, several colleagues have gone out and bought them after seeing mine. I use a variety of coffees (usually bought from Hasbean) and lots of different brewing methods.
> 
> The one thing I've never used are the metal filter discs like this and this. Has anyone used these? I don't have a problem with the paper filters but I wonder if these would give a different extraction.


Apparently the difference is like the difference between the V60 and the Chemex....

Well, sort of.


----------



## DavidBondy

I use a metal filter in mine. Even when soaked, I could still taste the paper. Having switched I think I get a much better tasting cup of coffee.

I will concede it is more of a faff to do the clean-up but I wouldn't go back to paper.

David


----------



## ronsil

I use the metal filter in my AP. I clean it by pouring over the leftover warm water whilst still in its holder. No real problem.

Always taste the paper ones although washed through.

Like the look of the more robust Kaffeology s-filter. Where are people finding (buying) these in the UK?


----------



## garydyke1

I think the paper taste is hit and miss. Ive had some packs which were adding a chemical taint to the coffee, even with prolonged soaking in boiling water, and , other packs which were absolutely neutral.


----------



## oracleoftruth

They sell them direct(sort of) via amazon. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Filter-AeroPress-Ultra-Stainless-Coffee/dp/B00A1GVVMY/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A2J8VC02YQDCEC

£15 including delivery.


----------



## rmcgandara

terrone has been trying a few prototype metal filters for aeropress. not available yet but could be ready for London CF.

__
http://instagr.am/p/itr5X6npGw/


----------



## Glenn

I have both Able Disks

I have found the fine is better than the coarse for the beans I use in Aeropress.


----------



## sjenner

I don't have an Aeropress (yet), but I was looking at their website, following their forum entries the other day... (There seemed to be some confusion over who was who)....

Anyway, on their FAQ, question 2, they recommend avoiding the metal filters...

http://www.aeropress.co.uk/index.php/faq/

I was surprised, as I had read a few weeks ago that they were good, Alessandro at CoffeeHit showed me the two that they sell and they looked like a good idea...

So I decided to just keep to my electric Bialetti for travelling with, rather than spending yet more on a new gimmick that I will end up sticking in the back of the cupboard...

Pssst...

Anyone want a nearly new Chemex woody?


----------



## DavidBondy

I'm intrigued about the electric Bialetti. Any chance of a link or a picture? I'm always searching for other methods of making coffee on my frequent trips.

Following my recent fire sale I am now down to just three:

1) Portaspresso

2) AeroPress WITH metal filter

3) Handpresso

I may give the electric Bialetti a try if you recommend them!

Thanks,

David


----------



## Kyle548

sjenner said:


> Anyone want a nearly new Chemex woody?


You should probably have a doctor look at that.


----------



## jeebsy

sjenner said:


> Anyway, on their FAQ, question 2, they recommend avoiding the metal filters..


The cynic in me says that's so you keep buying the paper filters


----------



## jonathan

Who's the tightest? How many times or over what time period do you reuse paper filters?


----------



## EarwaxUK

Thanks all

The S filter looks great. The Able discs look good but I like the extra ring around the edge of the S filter which should make it more sturdy.

I've also had hit and miss problems with the paper filters - some batches are fine and others have tainted the coffee with a really nasty astringent flavour. I'll try the S filter and report back!


----------



## sjenner

DavidBondy said:


> I'm intrigued about the electric Bialetti. Any chance of a link or a picture? I'm always searching for other methods of making coffee on my frequent trips.
> 
> Following my recent fire sale I am now down to just three:
> 
> 1) Portaspresso
> 
> 2) AeroPress WITH metal filter
> 
> 3) Handpresso
> 
> I may give the electric Bialetti a try if you recommend them!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David


Hi David,

I have a couple of examples, there is a neat 2 cup version called "Bialetti Elektrika" the latest one is released in celebration of the Fiat 500, and looks like this:

http://www.slideshare.net/ArielVolt...tire-expresso-lectrique-noir-import-allemagne

And I have a 3 cup model with a kettle style model where the base and the device are separate...

Mine doesn't have any clever displays, but the current models look like this...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/251293866068?hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1&lpid=95&device=t&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=95&ff19=0

They are the same as the stovetops that have such a bad name for burning the coffee, but are more gentle... No crema though, effectively 1 bar...


----------



## sjenner

jeebsy said:


> The cynic in me says that's so you keep buying the paper filters


In the FAQ, they refer to user testing without knowing which type of filter was being employed... If that makes it less of a "they would say that wouldn't they" type of choice... And anyway, it is surely not beyond the folks at Aeropress to provide a metal filter with the kit, if they thought that it improved their product.


----------



## oracleoftruth

I suspect they'd have used the original able which was much coarser than paper. The fine and more so the s filter are much finer.


----------



## EarwaxUK

I've just used the S filter for the first time. For reference, I've used the inverted technique (which is what I normally do) with my normal pretty fine grind (the finest my non-espresso grinder will do) and Hasbean Colombian El Meridiano Rioblanco beans ground at home this morning (about 90 minutes ago). I press into a large mug and top up with boiling water so I get a large drink, a lot like a smoother, richer and creamier french press.

First impressions were really good, the S filter is super fine in comparison to the fine Able disk. It also fitted my Aeropress perfectly - no issues with fitting the disc into the cap or attaching it to the body of the Aeropress.

On first tasting the chemical flavour I've been getting from this batch of paper filters is gone (as mentioned by others, this has been hit and miss for me - seems batch specific) and the coffee is slightly richer with more significant mouthfeel.

For £15 from Amazon, I'd definitely recommend the S filter. It is a little more fiddly having to clean the filter off rather than chucking away a paper one, but first impressions are certainly favourable and my coffee tastes better.


----------



## 44Whitehall

DavidBondy said:


> I'm intrigued about the electric Bialetti. Any chance of a link or a picture? I'm always searching for other methods of making coffee on my frequent trips.
> 
> Following my recent fire sale I am now down to just three:
> 
> 1) Portaspresso
> 
> 2) AeroPress WITH metal filter
> 
> 3) Handpresso
> 
> I may give the electric Bialetti a try if you recommend them!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David


David

How do the AeroPress (with metal filter) and the Handpresso compare? I am seeking a travel set-up (using Porlex mini grinder) and am inclined to opt for one or other. I love to thought of the Portaspresso but my budget, sadly, doesn't allow.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## DavidBondy

Rob,

They are a totally different animal. The Handpresso makes a passable 25-30ml espresso whereas the Aero is much more akin to a cafetiere. I would give up the Aero and keep the Handpresso if I were ever made to choose.

The Portaspresso is in a different league but then so are the prices!

David


----------



## Flibster

I've got the 2 different Disc filters and the Kaffeologie S Filter from the kickstarter. Much prefer the S Filter. It's significantly finer than the others so doesn't let much if any fines through. They have changed the s filter since I received mine, but from what I gather, it's for the better.

It's just got a better mouthfeel and more body, which I suspect is due to it allowing the coffee oils through that the paper filter blocks. Was a worthwhile purchase imo.


----------



## DavidBondy

I'm exactly the same as flibster and find the kaffeologie s to be by far the best filter. I have two SS filters and do certainly prefer the s!


----------



## fatboyslim

Do you use a finer grind for this s filter? Does much water seep through before you can put plunger in or are you using inverted method?


----------



## Flibster

fatboyslim said:


> Do you use a finer grind for this s filter? Does much water seep through before you can put plunger in or are you using inverted method?


I use the inverted method exclusively now. No change in the method I use with the metal filter over the paper really.


----------



## DavidBondy

Ditto on the inverted method. I my case I use the Stumptown inverted method. It makes for a far better coffee!


----------



## michaelg

Another fan of the S filter - definitely would say there is more flavour and it's very easy to rinse clean.


----------

